# D-League expansion to Norfolk almost certain



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=91381&ran=169294


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Good, we need something out here. IMHO, though many of the people won't support it.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm glad the NBDL will probably move to Virginia. I believe the state deserves a team, and with the population of Virginia Beach close by I'm sure it'll gain some support. The closest (NBA) teams to this area for basketball are Charlotte and Washington. Not even within state. "Build it and people will come." If they get the marketing right I don't see why the team won't thrive. There's definitely a big enough population to support the team. The supposed expansion is to occur for '06-'07.
*Ralaw* why do you think it wont gain much support?


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

They have a team in Roanoke already that isn't doing well. However, maybe with a close rival (along with Fayettenam) that may change.

I think it'll do better than some think now that the D-League figured out that a AAA level league needs to play in AAA level cities.

I'm still hoping for Buffalo, K.C., Long Beach, hell, even Cincinnati.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Put one in Chicago and I am sure people like me would go


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

SignGuyDino said:


> They have a team in Roanoke already that isn't doing well. However, maybe with a close rival (along with Fayettenam) that may change.
> 
> I think it'll do better than some think now that the D-League figured out that a AAA level league needs to play in AAA level cities.
> 
> I'm still hoping for Buffalo, K.C., Long Beach, hell, even Cincinnati.


Roanoke is probably too small of a county to have a NBDL team. They have what, about 85,000 people? The Virginia Beach/Norfolk area has what 9 times that? I have no idea why Roanoke has a team, but it's not exactly destined to succeed with such a small population.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> *Ralaw* why do you think it wont gain much support?


I currently live and have lived in Va. Beach/Norfolk and it seems to me this area is extremely fickle when it comes to sports. Last summer the area attempted to get the Hornets, however support for this was mixed. Currently we have a minor league hockey (which just avoided being sold to outside investors), a minor league soccer team, and a minor league baseball team. People hardly support these teams consistently. Moreover, three professional hockey teams had previously died for lack of attendance in Hampton Roads. With other failed franchises in pro basketball and football, the area is known as a graveyard for professional sports. 

Another major problem is we have 7 cities (Chesapeake, Hampton, Newport News, Norfolk, Portsmouth, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach- with a population of 1.6 million people) all working independenly of each other, thus creating competition and jealousy among the city's leadership and residents. The only Stadiums large enough to support a team are the Scope (8,000 seat capacity), the new Old Dominion University Constant Center (10,000 seat capacity) and both of them are in Norfolk....the "ghetto part" or at least this is what people from Chesapeake, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach say. Threre also is the Hampton Convocation Center (8,000-10,000 seat capacity) in Hampton, but people from the South Side would not drive to Hampton (30min. to 2 hr drive depending on traffic). 

On paper it seems we have 7 cities but actually Hampton and Newport News (called The Peninsula) are across the Chesapeake Bay and because of this they are typically left out of what goes on in the South Side (Chesapeake, Norfolk, Portsmouth, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach). Suffolk is way out in what is still considered the counrty. Also, Hampton, Newport News and Portsmouth are required to go through a tunnel in order to get to Norfolk. People in this area hate going through the tunnels! Chesapeake, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach all would have a drive ranging from 20 minutes for Chesapeake residents to 1 hour depending on traffic for Suffolk residents. Not to mention downtown Norfolk does not have the parking or road system to support the traffic.

Finally, we have the largest military base in the country. With this a majority of the people who live hear are from other places. Because, of this people only suppory their home teams. Also, IMHO this area is more of a football area (typically you are a Redskins or Cowboys fan). The local sports radio guy (yes it's one guy) does not care about anything that is affiliated with the NBA. He considers the NBA to be a bunch of thugs, and sadly enough many of the locals agree with him. 

Here is the link to the local ESPN radio station (notice how dead it is): 

http://www.espnradio1310.com/


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I currently live and have lived in Va. Beach/Norfolk and it seems to me this area is extremely fickle when it comes to sports. Last summer the area attempted to get the Hornets, however support for this was mixed. Currently we have a minor league hockey (which just avoided being sold to outside investors), a minor league soccer team, and a minor league baseball team. People hardly support these teams consistently. Moreover, three professional hockey teams had previously died for lack of attendance in Hampton Roads. With other failed franchises in pro basketball and football, the area is known as a graveyard for professional sports.
> 
> Another major problem is we have 7 cities (Chesapeake, Hampton, Newport News, Norfolk, Portsmouth, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach- with a population of 1.6 million people) all working independenly of each other, thus creating competition and jealousy among the city's leadership and residents. The only Stadiums large enough to support a team are the Scope (8,000 seat capacity), the new Old Dominion University Constant Center (10,000 seat capacity) and both of them are in Norfolk....the "ghetto part" or at least this is what people from Chesapeake, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach say. Threre also is the Hampton Convocation Center (8,000-10,000 seat capacity) in Hampton, but people from the South Side would not drive to Hampton (30min. to 2 hr drive depending on traffic).
> 
> ...


You obviously know a ton more about the area than me. I've got a girlfriend whose originally from Virginia Beach (dad's ex-Navy now a DOD). So I must say what I know about the area is limited, but I know that the Nationals seem to have been a small hit (or so I've heard). 

It's really a shame that Virginia can't produce an area for a NBA (or even NBDL) team, with the amount of basketball players produced from the area.

This is a little OT, but where exactly do you live, and how do you like it? I've never visited Virginia Beach, but I've heard (from people with a bias) that it's a nice area, especially if you can get a property along the coast. I'm thinking about moving around the Virginia Beach area if everything goes according to plan in the next year. And thanks for the comprehensive answer, because my knowledge of the sport scene over there was a little patchy.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I've got a girlfriend whose originally from Virginia Beach


I like the way you said, "I've got *a* girlfriend....." Is she one of many.....playa, playa? :banana:  



Lachlanwood32 said:


> You obviously know a ton more about the area than me. I've got a girlfriend whose originally from Virginia Beach (dad's ex-Navy now a DOD). So I must say what I know about the area is limited, but I know that the Nationals seem to have been a small hit (or so I've heard).
> 
> It's really a shame that Virginia can't produce an area for a NBA (or even NBDL) team, with the amount of basketball players produced from the area.
> 
> This is a little OT, but where exactly do you live, and how do you like it? I've never visited Virginia Beach, but I've heard (from people with a bias) that it's a nice area, especially if you can get a property along the coast. I'm thinking about moving around the Virginia Beach area if everything goes according to plan in the next year. And thanks for the comprehensive answer, because my knowledge of the sport scene over there was a little patchy.


I actually grew up in Va Beach and now live in Norfolk. Ironically even though I hate the fact we don't have major professional sports team in this area I actually enjoy it. I've been here since 1986, so this is where I've lived the majority of my life (I'm 25 years old). Finding a house on the coast could be a hard task considering most of the people living there are extremely wealthy.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I like the way you said, "I've got *a* girlfriend....." Is she one of many.....playa, playa? :banana:


No, no. Actually, I found out the other day that she's started posting on here too. Somewhat weird, but I guess it's nice she's interested...I guess.





ralaw said:


> I actually grew up in Va Beach and now live in Norfolk. Ironically even though I hate the fact we don't have major professional sports team in this area I actually enjoy it. I've been here since 1986, so this is where I've lived the majority of my life (I'm 25 years old). Finding a house on the coast could be a hard task considering most of the people living there are extremely wealthy.


I've never actually been to Virginia, but I'm planning to go within the next year or so I hope. I've heard it's a lovely place too (from biased sources). I expected it to be pricey, I've actually seen some beautiful properties along the coast line in Va Beach for sale in the 3-4 million range. If I was to move to the area in the future, I'd *love* for Norfolk to pick up a NBDL team, I'd definitely support them.


----------



## Acire3*32 (Aug 30, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I currently live and have lived in Va. Beach/Norfolk and it seems to me this area is extremely fickle when it comes to sports. Last summer the area attempted to get the Hornets, however support for this was mixed. Currently we have a minor league hockey (which just avoided being sold to outside investors), a minor league soccer team, and a minor league baseball team. People hardly support these teams consistently. Moreover, three professional hockey teams had previously died for lack of attendance in Hampton Roads. With other failed franchises in pro basketball and football, the area is known as a graveyard for professional sports.
> 
> Another major problem is we have 7 cities (Chesapeake, Hampton, Newport News, Norfolk, Portsmouth, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach- with a population of 1.6 million people) all working independenly of each other, thus creating competition and jealousy among the city's leadership and residents. The only Stadiums large enough to support a team are the Scope (8,000 seat capacity), the new Old Dominion University Constant Center (10,000 seat capacity) and both of them are in Norfolk....the "ghetto part" or at least this is what people from Chesapeake, Suffolk, and Virginia Beach say. Threre also is the Hampton Convocation Center (8,000-10,000 seat capacity) in Hampton, but people from the South Side would not drive to Hampton (30min. to 2 hr drive depending on traffic).
> 
> ...


I could not agree with you more. I am also from Virgina Beach (Sandbridge) and I am highly aware of the fact that the people from this area have been supporting teams that are based in other states for years now and I would be very proud to have an NBDL team in my area. Although I am currently not living in Va Beach I understand where you are coming from when you talk about the traffic...living thirty minutes outside the city doesn't help either when attempting to drive during 4-6 o'clock. However I would not let traffic and parking problems interfere with creating an NBDL league within our city.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Acire3*32 said:


> However I would not let traffic and parking problems interfere with creating an NBDL league within our city.


I agree....I am :gopray: we get a NBDL team even if it doesn't last longer than 2-3 years.


----------



## Acire3*32 (Aug 30, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I agree....I am :gopray: we get a NBDL team even if it doesn't last longer than 2-3 years.


Amen. What else have you heard about this whole stituation besides what the Virgina Pilot had to say about it? How popular has this idea been in the city? I'm not exactly close to Virgina at the moment and I would really like to know the reaction people have had to this decision.


----------

